# Dana Brooke hot ot not?



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

She is not.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am not going to say she is not an attractive woman b/c she is, but I do not personally find her all that attractive though.


----------



## GordonPowers (May 21, 2015)

I would date and marry her. I am so in love with her.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Not really.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

She's awful.Beth Phoenix v.2


----------



## GordonPowers (May 21, 2015)

well your not so hot either lol


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

The whole muscle thing doesn't work for me. Other people like it but it's a massive turnoff for me. And she seems kinds fake too.


----------



## alogan9225 (Feb 20, 2015)

Not my type at all, but I can see why some people may be attracted to her.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

yes she definitely is HOT 

extremely pretty? not really
absolutely drop dead gorgeous? not really
hot? absolutely

some of yall not to learn the difference between hot,pretty,beautiful,cute


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

NOT. 

Trust me I'm a model.



_We Wake, We Wonder_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Any port in a storm.  She's not classically beautiful but she's def. not unattractive, so I'd throw myself into her briar patch.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Not my personal cup of tea; but she ain't ugly.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> yes she definitely is HOT
> 
> extremely pretty? not really
> absolutely drop dead gorgeous? not really
> ...


A hot body doesn't equal a hot woman if the face is rather ugly.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd have to do her from behind.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Shes in the middle. She's not ugly but not super hot either.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I've had worse


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't like her NXT outfit. but I saw her pic at NXT during Wrestlemania week I think she's hotter than I usually saw










Still not as hot as other divas but passable.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ugly girls with fake tits need the D too, I'd offer my D.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

3MB4Life said:


> The whole muscle thing doesn't work for me. Other people like it but it's a massive turnoff for me. And she seems kinds fake too.


Same here. She's not ugly but I don't find her attractive in the slightest.


----------



## GordonPowers (May 21, 2015)

what do you guys know about beauty? she is a perfect 10 to me. I would marry her in a heartbeat. she is radioactively hot and a lovely woman too. shame on all of you haters. I am so crying to read you say she isn't hot.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

she is hot

the OP just posted her worst pic

and if she isn't hot then Carmella isn't either :lana2










:ambrose


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

She's aight


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

No, not at all.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, you _have_ picked the absolute worst picture of her on the internet, and posted the thread in the wrong place, but otherwise, Dana's ok.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

She's alright, not the best, not the worst.


----------



## GordonPowers (May 21, 2015)

fuck you all. she is hotter then all the new divas combined


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

She's ok not that bad looking but not great.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I wouldnt date her, but I'd fuck her every night until my dick fell off.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

She's sort of hot. However, I would find her a lot more attractive if she wasn't so muscular.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

She probably is, but she's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Dana Brooke was a courtesan in a past life. She might not be the prettiest but her sex appeal is off the charts. She seems like a true cockaholic.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's hot as a wrestler and character on NXT.

She would have too much muscle for me in real life though.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

My instincts say no but I've seen pics where she looks good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just your typical blonde with big tits. Much hotter out there.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

She has that fake, busty, blonde European pornstar look. If any of you have watched enough Public Agent you'd know exactly what I mean.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Not into muscular chicks like her and Kaitlyn tbh.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> I am not going to say she is not an attractive woman b/c she is, but I do not personally find her all that attractive though.


Yeah something like this comment.

It could just be she's not photogenic or she's wearing too much make up, but... yeah, no. I don't think she's pretty, but a big personality could make her attractive. She looks like Ric Flair in drag.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

she looks fake so no


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

She uses way too much makeup, she looks like a guido girl.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They put too much make up on her. Less is more when it comes to make up.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol hot is winning? Talk about low standards.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

She's what Mac and Dennis would call a tasty treat. :yum:

10/10 would bang (and lift weights with)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lightfm said:


> Lol hot is winning? Talk about low standards.


Fit chicks =/= Low standards

:Out


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Compared to Alexa Bliss or Paige? Nope

Compared to most normal women on the street? Sure

I'd say she's prettier than Charlotte, Bailey, and Sasha too

I didn't like her initially, but the Emma team up is working for me


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*She's hot for sure!*


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

50/50


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I posted before that she looks like a porn actress and I haven't change my mind. That been said, I can understand why some people find her hot, but for me the face is just as (if not more) important than the body when it comes to looks.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

id bang her :cudi


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Her body is fucking ridiculous. :yum:

Dat face tho......unk4


----------



## alasagnes (May 18, 2009)

She looks like a tacky porn actress, and she's had way too much work on her face. She's a throw-back to those hard-faced, hard-tittied divas of the attitude era. She looks cheap. No wonder Ziggler's tapping that, he digs that porno-look.

If you're hiring policy for Divas is looks first, talent second, I don't know how she got through because she's got neither. There's plenty of way hotter women on the indies.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a lot of respect for NXT girls as performers, but in terms of appearance Bliss is the only one who is a real knock out. Though I kind of have a thing for Emma too, but she's no Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hot largely means striking. You can be hot without being facially outstanding.

She is not the classic beauty someone like Maryse is. But is she base hot? Yes


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> They put too much make up on her. Less is more when it comes to make up.


looks like a man


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HOT is just barely edging out NOT by only 2 damn votes? This looks like a job for TeamFIT.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

not my cup of tea


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Now this right here is HOT


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

She's kind of Kelly Kelly to me... hot enough but the personality she portrays and the lack of talent in the ring just create a giant "Meh" for me in terms of attraction.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Not in my opinion...


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> She's kind of Kelly Kelly to me... hot enough but the personality she portrays and the lack of talent in the ring just create a giant "Meh" for me in terms of attraction.


You were describing Becky Lynch to me until you mentioned the in ring part, since we know Becky can bring it between the ropes. Her personality and voice are just grating to me though, and that NBecksT thing. Did she come up with that ridiculous idea herself?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I don't think she is, no. Not my type at all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Now this right here is HOT


Nah son, that is the hard-to-attain balance of hot _and_ adorable. <3


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

she's ugly as fuck. and her stupid/awkward little poses make it worse. she better hope hhh likes her enough to stay for a long while in nxt because I don't see vince green lighting her for anything she's worth.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

If I saw her come into my work, I'd be not able to look away. She is hot.

As far as women in WWE go, she isn't that hot.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

Hard fit body, big fake toys, blonde, and an alright face. That's hot. I'm questioning how anyone is thinking otherwise.

Her muscles aren't huge...she isn't Chyna. She's a fitness model,like Trish was. She'll be amazing by the time she settles into her look as a wrestler.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

solarstorm said:


> Hard fit body, big fake toys, blonde, and an alright face. That's hot. I'm questioning how anyone is thinking otherwise.
> 
> Her muscles aren't huge...she isn't Chyna. She's a fitness model,like Trish was. She'll be amazing by the time she settles into her look as a wrestler.


:clap

And she's actually a bodybuilder, so the fact that she's slightly smaller now compared to her BBing days shows that she's well on her way to getting into a more streamlined look as she begins transitioning into the biz. However, I _do_ hope that she'll retain some of her bulk for the sake of standing out, though.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

She's hideous. No offence.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

During her original promo, I was like, this girl is freaking hot. I just think some dudes don't like the muscles. I personally don't mind, but her face isn't "perfect for camera". 

She has that thing where 1 angle total diva, then another, your like gross. Just like Trish Stratus but all her angles are gross face, except rare ones where hot. Compared, I would say Dana Brooke is much hotter, and her face is better.

Oh and I am sure she is much less of a conniving slut.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Tiger Driver '91 said:


> she's ugly as fuck. and her stupid/awkward little poses make it worse. she better hope hhh likes her enough to stay for a long while in nxt because I don't see vince green lighting her for anything she's worth.


Yeah right, the poses are horrible as well


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

^If that's the worst picture of this girl, then she does pretty well.


----------



## yabbitboy (May 29, 2013)

Her NXT personality and the way she talks remind me of Cecily Strong's character "The Girl You Wish You Hadn't Started a Conversation With at a Party" from Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Wouldn't kick her out of bed but wouldn't fap to her either :shrug

She's no Alexa Bliss or Becky Lynch. Bliss has the most adorable face and a ridiculously curvy and thick body for such a tiny girl and Becky's pretty hot and has just the right amount of muscle I like in a chick.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sort of off topic, bit I'd quite like an Alexa Bliss / Dana Brooke stable.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Dana Brooke does look like a pornstar, in fact she looks like she'd suck your soul out through your dick hole and you'd both love every moment of it. She certainly isn't wife pretty but shes at least mistress pretty.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hot. Not my favourite but she is very attractive.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Her pics look so different in every way


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fit chicks =/= Low standards
> 
> :Out


Yeah but a face under construction is directly funded by low standards :cena


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

Hard for me to answer, she is in between for me I cant give a definitive answer.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lightfm said:


> Yeah but a face under construction is directly funded by low standards :cena












Some of her face shots aren't all that great, but her face isn't a construction site, bruh. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

She's had too much work done to her face.... You can just tell that shes had some fillers and they make her look bloated as hell. To think she's only 3 years old than me.... _Shiiiiit._ Not good.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Some of her face shots aren't all that great, but her face isn't a construction site, bruh. :lol


Fair enough , since the poll is also split, I'll agree she's just not my cup of tea, and it's understandable some find her hot. :justsayin


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

She is to me. Nothing amazing, but I'd definitely call her attractive.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lightfm said:


> Fair enough , since the poll is also split, I'll agree she's just not my cup of tea, and it's understandable some find her hot. :justsayin


I can respect that. bama

Repped.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ive seen pictures where she doesnt look great but she might just not take great pictures. When shes on TV, she looks really good imo.

Obviously, there are much better looking girls but i said "hot"


----------



## Defrostus (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd throw Cena's US title over her face and do it for 'Murica.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Not even remotely attractive to me. Too fake looking.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

The only reason I'd even look twice is her chest.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Shes not neccesarily pretty, but until the likes of KC came alomg WWE hadnt singed any pretty women in a while. Shes not ugly though and while she is muscular she doesnt look like a cloud like Kaitlyn does. Shes hot.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Not even remotely attractive to me. Too fake looking.



Exactly my thoughts. 

I don't really understand why she seems to be marketed like she is 1996 Sunny. 

Oh well, each to their own.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Loose Reality said:


> Exactly my thoughts.
> 
> I don't really understand why she seems to be marketed like she is 1996 Sunny.
> 
> ...


Steph wants to be a fitness competitor. Trips obviously likes his women.....Muscular. Add it up.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

She has permanent duck face but from the neck down she's fit and she knows it.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Butter face. Her body is sexy as fuck!


----------



## WCCWfan (Jun 28, 2015)

Great body, face not so much


----------

